
Outlaw programming languages that threaten safety - StreamBright
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/outlaw-programming-languages-threaten-safety-american-people-and-work-counter-our-way-life
======
nulbyte
I did not know these were such dangerous languages. Hey, while we are at it,
we should outlaw the pen. I hear it is far more dangerous than a sword.

~~~
StreamBright
I was not sure how can somebody that bored to submit a petition like this, but
I found it hilarious.

~~~
nulbyte
I mean... Out of all the languages to pick, why not b * * * * fuck?

